# einzulegen haben



## TheChabon

Estoy confundido con respecto al significado de: 

[Contexto: El autor se defiende de la crítica que se le hace de 'interpretar demasiado' los textos de otros que explica.]
Was den mir gemachten Vorwurf des Hineinlegens in die Autoren betrifft, so ist es immer gut, wenn man noch etwas einzulegen hat. 

No sé si la traducción debería ser
_Con respecto al reproche que se me hace de hacer agregados a las obras de los escritores antiguos, eso siempre está bien si es que se tiene algo que agregar._
o 
[…] _si es que se debe agregar algo. _


----------



## Alemanita

TheChabon said:


> Estoy confundido con respecto al significado de:
> 
> [Contexto: El autor se defiende de la crítica que se le hace de 'interpretar demasiado' los textos de otros que explica.]
> Was den mir gemachten Vorwurf des Hineinlegens in die Autoren betrifft, so ist es immer gut, wenn man noch etwas einzulegen hat.
> 
> No sé si la traducción debería ser
> _Con respecto al reproche que se me hace de hacer agregados a las obras de los escritores antiguos, eso siempre está bien si es que se tiene algo que agregar._
> o
> […] _si es que se debe agregar algo. _




Con respecto al reproche que se me hace de hacer agregados a las obras de los escritores antiguos, _siempre es positivo que todavía se tenga algo que agregar _(en el sentido de que se defiende diciendo que él es tan culto o inteligente que puede hacer comentarios sobre los clásicos).

Es ist immer gut, wenn man noch etwas zu sagen hat.

Siempre está bien que se tenga algo más que decir.

Es ist immer gut, wenn man noch einen Vorrat  hat.

Siempre está bien que se tenga todavía una reserva.

Es ist immer gut, wenn man noch ein paar Ersatzschuhe hat.

Siempre está bien que se tenga un par de zapatos de recambio.


----------



## TheChabon

Gracias. Está clarísimo. Me había perdido.


----------



## Spharadi

En realidad - según mi modo de ver - la frase es una tautologia.  El autor se defiende del reproche de proyectar en el texto su interpretación, en vez de proceder al revés, es decir, extraer del texto la interpretación.  Al final lo que dice el autor es: "Si proyecto alguna interpretación en el texto es porque tengo algo que proyectar".  Por eso pienso que es una tautologia, una mera estrategia retórica.  En este contexto no coincido con la explicación de Alemanita.


----------



## TheChabon

Spharadi said:


> Al final lo que dice el autor es: "Si proyecto alguna interpretación en el texto es porque tengo algo que proyectar".  Por eso pienso que es una tautologia, una mera estrategia retórica.



Comparto que ése es el significado general. En base al comentario de Alemanita estaba pensando en:

_Con respecto al reproche que se me hace de hacer agregados a las obras de los escritores antiguos, siempre es bueno tener algo que agregar. _

¿El significado queda correctamente expresado ahí, o hay algo que falla? A mí personalmente 'hacer agregados' no me gusta mucho por _Hineinlegens_, pero pienso que el sentido se entiende con 'tener algo que agregar'. Por otra parte poner literalmente _proyectar_, _interpretar_, ¿no cambiaría el texto original? [Estoy preguntando efectivamente, no retóricamente, ¡eh!]

Was den mir gemachten Vorwurf des Hineinlegens in die Autoren betrifft, so ist es immer gut, wenn man noch etwas einzulegen hat.


----------



## Spharadi

> Con respecto al reproche que se me hace de hacer agregados a las obras de los escritores antiguos, siempre es bueno tener algo que agregar.



No creo que "agregar algo" refleje con exactitud "hineinlegen"; en todo caso habria que precisarlo. El reproche consiste en que el autor "sobre-interpreta" el texto, agregando cosas que  (según sus críticos)  no están en él.  Para mi se tendría que decir algo asi como "el autor interpreta por exceso", "lee cosas que en el texto no existen".  
El problema es  que el autor juega con dos significados de "hineinlegen": un significado real, por ej.  "poner algo en una caja" y un sentido metafórico, en este caso, poner cosas en el texto. "Hineinlegen" se entiende mejor si se tiene en cuenta que "auslegen" quiere decir "interpretar".  "Man legt einen Text aus und nicht (hin)ein".  

A propósito: es una contínua lucha entre filólogos y filósofos en la interpretación de textos antiguos, principalmente. Aquellos se atienen estrictamente al texto y tienden a dar una sobria interpretación, éstos dan a veces rienda suelta a la fantasia y sobre-interpretan, es decir leen cosas que según los filólogos no se encuentran en el texto.


----------



## TheChabon

Entonces la idea sería, entiendo, que sería una mejor traducción poner directamente '_el reproche que se me hace de interpretar demasiado […] siempre es bueno tener algo que interpretar_', --porque 'agregar' o 'insertar' puede entenderse (me doy cuenta ahora) como falsear el texto original, que no es la idea.

Gracias de vuelta.

[Jaja, se complicó la cosa: ¡la oración siguiente, y probablemente es por eso que no había puesto 'interpetar', es ésta!: 
Ausserdem war jeder richtige Ausleger zu rechter Zeit ein tüchtiger Einleger.]
Quizás debería ser _siempre es bueno tener algo que aportar_.]


----------



## Spharadi

> Quizás debería ser _siempre es bueno tener algo que aportar_



El problema es que la versión que propones no transporta, a mi juicio, el meollo de la frase. Qué te parece esta ? "En cuanto al reproche que me hace de interpretar por exceso, siempre es bueno tener a mano una interpretación adicional". 



> Ausserdem war jeder richtige Ausleger zu rechter Zeit ein tüchtiger Einleger.


 

Además todo intérprete merecedor de este nombre, era también un aplicado inventor de interpretaciones. 

Creo que para expresar  la sustancia de la frase en la traducción se debe recurrir a un rodeo de palabras. Realmente no veo otra forma. 
Saludos


----------



## TheChabon

Qué difícil que está ésta. Muchas gracias de vuelta por marcar todo este tema.


----------

